# Got a Greenhead the Size of a Goose!!!!



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats what Im talkin bout Bay Creeper!
Thanks for the proof they exist!

You ready for the ice yet? I know I am.


----------



## CoyotePete (Nov 17, 2005)

Hunted Harsen's on Wed and my buddy shot a big fat greenhead like that. Triple curl. 4lb'er at least. It's a great duck. Congrats. And put him on the wall! 

The one we got was covered in fat and the meat was really dark and dense. Can't wait for bacon roll-up night. 

Heading up north to hopefully find a big concentration of those flight birds. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## CoyotePete (Nov 17, 2005)

My first 4 curl drake mallard is going on the wall!!!!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> we shot one tonight that woulda rivaled that bugger...he went all of 4lbs. A lot of redlegs here but they sure ain't moving...sucked tonight for having this weather.


 
Took 3 of us to drag it out of the field!:lol:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I seen a few of those biggins this morning, and ya they are very big birds.....


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

You should have mounted it with your 15 pound goose....


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> You should have mounted it with your 15 pound goose....



quiet hating man:evilsmile


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Hey raisin rat wonder what marina that bird is from ? Probably Humbug if you shot it at Mouillee. Must be all that whole grain that blows em up. That and zebra muscles.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Grayphase said:


> Hey raisin rat wonder what marina that bird is from ? Probably Humbug if you shot it at Mouillee. Must be all that whole grain that blows em up. That and zebra muscles.



Not even close Yesterday was a road trip hunt and was a 2 hour drive away for me.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> Thats what Im talkin bout Bay Creeper!
> Thanks for the proof they exist!
> 
> You ready for the ice yet? I know I am.


Dang guess they do exist! I want to cut a few of those. We get a lot of triples have yet to get some quads! To be honest I rarely check the curls. Just band check em, toss em in the pile, clean them, freeze or eat them.


I can't wait for ice! It could freeze up tomorrow and I'd be grinnin ear to ear.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've shot more than a handful of 3 curler's in my time, never a 4. What exactly causes more curls,, I thought it was age?


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

It looks like he's been feeding in the Nuclear power plant pond! Good shootin, hope tommorrows good!


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> You should have mounted it with your 15 pound goose....


Lmao, Antlers you slay me!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Dude your having a great season, i know i am too, its been real good. The track your on im sure you'll shoot a band this year. It would really put the icing on your cake. Though your season has been real good, not quite as good as Chad Vines season last year, he shot banded birds almost everytime out, i really looked forward to his posts as i do yours. Keep up the hard work, keep smashin em and the band will come, im sure of it.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Today I was out hunting on Saginaw Bay. Bagged two birds - both came in solo. The first was a hen mallard and about an hour later came in this guy. He was significanly larger than the hen in every dimension. Full plumage too.


----------



## Shootemintheface (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice fattie! I just returned from Fish point on Wednesday and after many days hunting, some flight birds were finally arriving. Bigger and easier, but not as big as the puppy! Nice job!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

meganddeg said:


> Today I was out hunting on Saginaw Bay. Bagged two birds - both came in solo. The first was a hen mallard and about an hour later came in this guy. He was significanly larger than the hen in every dimension. Full plumage too.



Those are just avg sized birds.I should have put the tape and scale on that birds it was a tank. The two that are in the pic with him are nice birds maybe avg to a touch over avg.

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowl-id/mallard


----------

